# how to stop rabbit from moving cage



## flemish giant (Jun 16, 2013)

My rabbit moves his cage (a playpen for dogs) and today he was able to prop up the cage on his bowls and escape. I need a way to keep the playpen from moving. Any ideas?


----------



## ladysown (Jun 16, 2013)

attach a weight to it.  that's the easiest way. OR invest in a heavier play pen.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you attach it to the wall? You could use something small like a wall bracket. It wouldn't be very noticeable and it would keep the pen in place. I use them to keep my book shelves and cd racks against the wall. This of coarse wouldn't be practical if you needed to move the pen around a lot.


----------



## flemish giant (Jun 16, 2013)

He would just move the areas that are against the wall.


----------



## KeltonB (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe get some 2lb hand weights (or heavier depending on how strong your bun is) and wire tie them to the bottom of the pen on the outside?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 19, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> He would just move the areas that are against the wall.



If its secured to the wall, he shouldn't be able to move the pen at all. Unless your rabbit has big bunny muscles lol.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 19, 2013)

Is your bun a flemmie? How big is the pen? You may need to get a bigger pen. They are pretty strong buggers, the flemmies not the pens. 

The only other suggestions I have are to find something heavy and attach it to the bottom of the pen with zip ties or build a floor for the cage and have the pen attached to the floor. 

These buns sure do seem to enjoy making us constantly think and outside of the box at that! Ha


----------



## flemish giant (Jun 20, 2013)

He's part Flemish but he's only 5 pounds I think. He has a 4 foot by 4 foot cage.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 21, 2013)

I believe Beverly was referring to putting something like an eyelet into the wall and then hooking the pen to the eyelet. Here's a photo of an eyelet and hook that I have on a cage just to show, but you would have the eyelet on the wall.

The idea of zip-ties attached to a weight and to the pen is also a good idea to keep it weighted down.

By attaching the pen to the wall, rather than to itself, the pen would be larger than the 4 x 4. The 2nd photo shows how the pen can butt up against a wall.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 21, 2013)

You could weigh it down cheaply/temporarily, by putting some sand into plastic bags and tying them on.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> I believe Beverly was referring to putting something like an eyelet into the wall and then hooking the pen to the eyelet.



Yes


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2013)

Anchor it down all around or put some weight on it.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I'll attach it to the wall once I move my furniture around. Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------

